# Giroud KO in Napoli Milan. Le news



## admin (6 Marzo 2022)

Giroud KO in Napoli Milan dopo una caduta in seguito ad un contrasto di gioco

*Giroud sull'infortunio:"Distorsione e ferita alla gamba".*

Le condizioni di Bakayoko QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/bakayoko-lesione-alladduttore.113601/unread


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giroud KO in Napoli Milan dopo una caduta in seguito ad un contrasto di gioco
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> Le condizioni di Bakayoko QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/bakayoko-lesione-alladduttore.113601/unread


Che palle..


----------



## meteoras1982 (6 Marzo 2022)

Secondo me uscito per la ferita precedente, non dovrebbe essere una cosa grave.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Marzo 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Secondo me uscito per la ferita precedente, non dovrebbe essere una cosa grave.


Mi è sembrata una storta.


----------



## Zenos (6 Marzo 2022)

Zoppicava a fine partita


----------



## mil77 (6 Marzo 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Secondo me uscito per la ferita precedente, non dovrebbe essere una cosa grave.


Era l'altra gamba...temo un problema al polpaccio...alla fine zoppicava e non poco.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2022)

*Giroud sull'infortunio:"Distorsione e ferita alla gamba".*


----------



## Kaw (6 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud sull'infortunio:"Contrattura e ferita alla gamba".*


Ha tentato il colpo di tacco, quella giocata lì è rischiosa.
Speriamo non sia come Rebic


----------



## sampapot (6 Marzo 2022)

i colpi di tacco andrebbero vietati...visto l'andazzo


----------



## GP7 (6 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud sull'infortunio:"Contrattura e ferita alla gamba".*


In realtà a Dazn ha parlato di distorsione (caviglia da fasciare) e ferita. Magari si è confuso con l'italiano..


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giroud KO in Napoli Milan dopo una caduta in seguito ad un contrasto di gioco
> 
> *Giroud sull'infortunio:"Distorsione e ferita alla gamba".*
> 
> Le condizioni di Bakayoko QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/bakayoko-lesione-alladduttore.113601/unread


.


----------



## Kayl (6 Marzo 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ha tentato il colpo di tacco, quella giocata lì è rischiosa.
> Speriamo non sia come Rebic


non è stato nel colpo di tacco, è stato quando si è voltato e la gamba gli è scivolata indietro quando ha cercato di stare in piedi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Marzo 2022)

Non sembra nulla di grave, ma non credo ce la faccia a recuperare per l'Empoli.


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giroud KO in Napoli Milan dopo una caduta in seguito ad un contrasto di gioco
> 
> *Giroud sull'infortunio:"Distorsione e ferita alla gamba".*
> 
> Le condizioni di Bakayoko QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/bakayoko-lesione-alladduttore.113601/unread


.


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2022)

niente, non riusciamo ad avere due attaccanti disponibili.
ritorna Ibra e si infortuna Giroud


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Marzo 2022)

era entrato in forma, speriamo sia una roba da pochi giorni altrimenti è finita.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Marzo 2022)

Dopo il colpo di tacco il piede di appoggio è scivolato e ha fatto una storta. Speriamo sia leggera. Il piede un po' si era girato


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> era entrato in forma, speriamo sia una roba da pochi giorni altrimenti è finita.


Si perché poi se sta fuori 2 settimane ne servono altre 2/3 per tornare ancora a girare.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giroud KO in Napoli Milan dopo una caduta in seguito ad un contrasto di gioco
> 
> *Giroud sull'infortunio:"Distorsione e ferita alla gamba".*
> 
> Le condizioni di Bakayoko QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/bakayoko-lesione-alladduttore.113601/unread


La regia non ha riproposto l'entrata di koulibaly ma quel fallo era da rosso diretto.
Praticamente gli ha squarciato la gamba.
Ma avete visto che lacerazione???


----------

